# Trim and walls same color



## ogre (Oct 25, 2007)

Hello,
I have a customer who wants to me to paint the trim the same color and the walls. The color is a beige, walls- matte, and trim- satin. The house is very large with many doors and windows. I, personally do not think it will look very good without accenting the trim. She has not asked for my opinion. Should I tell her my concern or should I just paint away and not worry about it. Thanks Mike


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

ogre said:


> Hello,
> I have a customer who wants to me to paint the trim the same color and the walls. The color is a beige, walls- matte, and trim- satin. The house is very large with many doors and windows. I, personally do not think it will look very good without accenting the trim. She has not asked for my opinion. Should I tell her my concern or should I just paint away and not worry about it. Thanks Mike


The customer is ALWAYS right . I'd give her what she wants and not say anything about it unless she asked my opinion. I've painted some pretty godawful colors but you know what? They look really good from my house.:thumbup:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

The customer is ALWAYS right 

That and the stupid decorators!:whistling2:


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

That would be a relatively common combo
Common enough not to raise my eyebrow


...not may fave, but it can look nice

Just paint away bro


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I too dislike doing this as well, i prefer to have some contrast that makes the trim pop.
Yet i agree with everyone that the customer is right. I would mention it at least, and then paint what they want.


----------



## regal (Oct 23, 2007)

buy two quarts, do a fairly large rollout of the matte on a piece of drywall, and brush out some satin on a scrape of trim, and show her.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

We don't pick the the colors, we apply them. It is what it is.


----------



## Father-n-Son (Jul 28, 2007)

regal, has the right idea. If you want to say something about it. Talk to her about making a sample, before you do it. To see she if she realy likes everything the same color. If she likes the sample, do it. Make sure you tell her it will be extra if you repaint the trim after it's finished.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Did a new home like that once, was UPS van brown, customer insisted. Husband came by to pay, yep, he was a UPS driver! Could hardly see him when he stood against wall:blink:


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

RC Painting said:


> Did a new home like that once, was UPS van brown, customer insisted. Husband came by to pay, yep, he was a UPS driver! Could hardly see him when he stood against wall:blink:


Dang..that'd be like us having a "drops beige" floor with faux paint splatters all over it

You'd think he'd want anything but UPS brown when he got home

lol


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

slickshift said:


> Dang..that'd be like us having a "drops beige" floor with faux paint splatters all over it
> 
> You'd think he'd want anything but UPS brown when he got home
> 
> lol


Must of been a big time company man. 

When i was younger i almost went to work for UPS, i missed out on all my benifits + retirement for this.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

pretty common to do the same color in a different sheen, at least here
paint it, smell it, love it, take a picture of it, bill it, leave it


----------



## Mopaint (Oct 17, 2007)

*same color*

At least she knows what she wants. This will save at least a day of labor for you. Take the job as is and get creative on the next one. With money in the bank. MoPaint


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

I would think it better to do the base in semi to avoid at least some of the impact drag marks from vacuum cleaners and such. They do clean off better from semi-gloss.
Same color is fine by me!
r


----------



## spinapainting (Oct 28, 2007)

when you do job the way cust ants it they should have no problem about how things look,remember to get in writting and you cya,nuff said u win


----------



## Ken S. (Apr 18, 2007)

JackRabbit,
If the homeowner specified this color scheme...It will look just great! Many "cookie cutter homes" of yesteryear were painted as such. Primarily, the sheen is what will make the trim look brighter and a shade or so lighter.


----------



## NuView Painting (Sep 25, 2007)

after you paint it and get paid tell her your opinion...you night get to do it again....lol


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Paint it the way the customer wants. I have repainted many rooms over because the "outcome" wasn't what they wanted. 

I like those fast repeat customers.


----------



## Bridgette (Oct 26, 2007)

I would suggest to the customer that they go *just one shade different*. That way they get the *subtle* look that they want, but the interest of contrast will still be there for the general eye. This usually satisfies everyone. 
Sometimes too the customer thinks that the paintjob will be faster or easier if the color is the same. Make sure they understand that since you have to watch the sheen, the color change wont speed it up much.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Our company motto:

_"They pick it, we stick it"
_
Whoever picks the colors, make sure to have them sign off on a spec sheet, so they can't come back and blame you for making their house look like an apartment. :no:


----------

